# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum > [Question] DEBT COLLECTORS AND SUMMONS

## sdukzen

What must I do when this debt collector sends me a letter treatining me about serving me with summons at the place of work or at home. This debt has been prescribed.

----------


## Dave A

All the details are here at How to claim prescription

----------


## sdukzen

THIS LETTER REALLY WORKS. I GOT AN EMAIL FROM A DEBT COLLECTOR SAYING "THE CREDITOR HAS INSTRUCTED US TO CLOSE THE ACCOUNT FROM THE SYTEM." THANK YOU DAVE YOU ROCK!

----------


## AndyD

Glad to hear things went well for you Sdukzen.

The official protocol on what to do if you know you're going to be served a summons has changed somewhat recently. Link  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

> THANK YOU DAVE YOU ROCK!


I believe the credit belongs to Vanash - I just pointed you in the right direction  :Wink: 

Great to hear it worked out.

----------


## sdukzen

THANK YOU VANASH YOU ALSO ROCK

----------


## Citizen X

Good evening Sdukzen,

I'm very glad to hear that things worked out for you! I've always maintained that creditors will pursue you to your grave and beyond. They are not sympathetic to any of your circumstances, such as retrenchment, dismissal etc. They’ll pursue you to your grave and beyond. When your deceased estate is advertised for creditors, they will be there to claim their share even while you in your grave! When the law is on your side, their attitude is somewhat disappointing, they not so willing to oblige. So, yes, when the law is on your side, enforce your rights.
You rock too!

----------


## sdukzen

I WONT LIE I WAS SCARED, BLACKLISTING WAS FACING ME IN THE FACE. I CHECKED MY CREDIT RECORD AND THAT SPECIFIC ACCOUNT WAS AT R00,00. NOW I WONT WORRIED ABOUT ANY PHONE CALLS AT 08H00 FROM THOSE RUDE CALLCENTRE AGENTS OR PAY UP SMSES AND FINAL DEMAND LETTERS. IM FREE!

----------


## ClaireToots

Hi, I don't seem to be able to see the attached files for special plea for prescribed debt? Can someone please post the link to the examples on how to write them?

----------


## HR Solutions

7 years later ????? Serious ?!

----------

